# Mystro Maxymo whats latest for IOS / iPhone



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

What options do we iPhone users have.
Any updates on when or if something like this coming to iPhone?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mystro is only available on Android devices. There is still no iOS release date on tap.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

jeffbeck27 said:


> What options do we iPhone users have.
> Any updates on when or if something like this coming to iPhone?


Apps like Mystro, QRAD, Maximo, Ride Companion etc. cannot be implemented on IOS (iPhone). They use Accessibility permissions to read the status of Uber app, Lyft app etc. - which Apple refuses to allow. If you must have a switching app like one of hese, also need to switch to an Android phone.


----------

